

Ask HN: What is your favorite advertising platform? - dannyp32


======
quaffapint
I'll eat my own dog food and toot my own horn and say the saas version of
mysimpleads we're working on, of course. Looking to release beta invites in
June with it being like openx/buysellads together only simpler.

------
olegious
If you want to buy direct display advertising, buyads.com is the way to go
(full disclosure- I work there).

------
t0
<http://buysellads.com>

------
mgrassotti
posting on hackernews

------
Kanbab
Adwords

